# Incra Jig Bit Set



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

I was able to pick up an 11-piece bit set for $20 on ebay this afternoon.

scrollwolf


http://cgi.ebay.com/11-pc-Dovetail-...ryZ50386QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lablover (May 15, 2007)

I have the CMT set but one can always use a lowcost spare set 

I'm all over it!!!!!

Thanks for the link

Joe


----------

